# Minnesota and Snow Geese?



## GooseWacker (Sep 6, 2005)

Does Minnesota get a lot of snow geese, or enough to hunt easily?

Curt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No, not for about 15-20 years. If they are in recent years that's news to me.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Minnesota gets a few flocks in the west-central area. Not enough to set up a decoy hunt for. You might find an occasional jump, but it has been 10 years since I have had an oppertunity.

I do see multiple flocks (probably 5 flocks of 100) fly over every year while I am in my deer stand, but that is about it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Occasionally you will find a few smaller flocks around. A few years back there were a couple of thousand stationed in the Hutchinson reserve. And a few will pass thru SW corner of MN too. Spring is better down along the IA border and up around Morris/Fergus Falls area. But still nothing like SD or ND is.

Heck I know guys just a little west of the Metro area that 30 years ago would set up in pasture on a lakeshore and the high migrating flocks would come right on down. Not any more.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

H2flowler is right.. I know some guys that hunt the SW corner of the state as well and manage to do o.k..there are few sloughs down there that will hold some snows..


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

i live in pipestone mn, i never see many in the fall, but for about 2-3 weeks the hunting is decent, but still nothing like sd or nd, btw pipestone is in the sw corner of the state (7 miles from sd border)


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

I am a new member to you guys so lets have a :beer:. I have hunted snows a lot in SD and hardly seen any in MN. But let me know if any are seen, less of a drive!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

there is usually a decent number up by warroad in the fall that stop there for a few days. i've talked with a few people up there that had decent hunts last fall and the year before.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Warroad? No kidding. Do they come off of the big lake?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have heard of them staging at the big WMA west of Warroad,and by Middle River.Western MN acctually had decent numbers during the spring migration according to some friends that live there.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Returning home after our ND spring hunt this year, we saw a few large flocks between the border and Elbow Lake. Quite surprised to say the least. Huntable numbers :huh: I suppose.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

From Hawley all the way up to Middle River is where I was told the snows were.


----------

